# [wpa_supplicant] Failed to initialize EAPOL state machines ?

## DieterVDW

Hi,

I'm starting a new attempt to get WPA-PSK working in Gentoo.

When I'm starting wpa_supplicant, I get the following:

```
# wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -i eth1 -D ipw

Failed to initialize EAPOL state machines.
```

???

My wireless card: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

Versions:

 - ipw2200: 1.0.4

 - ipw2200-firmware: 2.3

 - wpa-supplicant: 0.4.0

 - iwtools: 28_pre6

/etc/wpa_supplicant:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

opensc_engine_path=/usr/lib/opensc/engine_opensc.so

pkcs11_engine_path=/usr/lib/opensc/engine_pkcs11.so

pkcs11_module_path=/usr/lib/pkcs11/opensc-pkcs11.so

network={

        ssid="<ssid>"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        psk="<key>"

        priority=2

}
```

I can't find anything about this!

Any idea's?

Edit: And now, without changing anything, I suddenly get:

```
# wpa_supplicant -w -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -i eth1 -D ipw

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Operation not supported

```

*sigh*

----------

## tsunam

I've had nothing but trouble with the 0.4.X tree of wpa_supplicant. I'm still using 0.3.8 because of it and it works fine.

You might want to try and apply this patch From Brix.

Also about the ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Operation not supported, thatis a "non issue" according to wpa_supplicant developers and should not affect anything. I however suspect that its a deeper issue causing it but don't know the code's language to be able to psosible submit a fix.

```
diff -urp wpa_supplicant-0.4.1/driver_ipw.c wpa_supplicant-0.4.1-ipw/driver_ipw.c

--- wpa_supplicant-0.4.1/driver_ipw.c   2005-05-23 18:15:58.000000000 +0200

+++ wpa_supplicant-0.4.1-ipw/driver_ipw.c   2005-05-23 18:16:23.000000000 +0200

@@ -73,6 +73,7 @@ struct ipw_param {

       } wpa_param;

       struct {

          u32 len;

+         u8 reserved[32];

          u8 data[0];

       } wpa_ie;

            struct{
```

----------

## DieterVDW

 *tsunam wrote:*   

> I've had nothing but trouble with the 0.4.X tree of wpa_supplicant. I'm still using 0.3.8 because of it and it works fine.
> 
> 

 

I just downgraded to 0.3.8 now, and indeed: it works a whole lot better now!

----------

## fcgreg

I was able to resolve this problem on my 0.4.1 install by removing the OpenSSL module lines from the configuration file (assuming you have them and OpenSSL support enabled in the build).  This didn't get everything working perfectly for me, but it did resolve the issue you're having.

HTH

----------

## paulbiz

 *fcgreg wrote:*   

> I was able to resolve this problem on my 0.4.1 install by removing the OpenSSL module lines from the configuration file (assuming you have them and OpenSSL support enabled in the build).  This didn't get everything working perfectly for me, but it did resolve the issue you're having.
> 
> HTH

 

Thanks!! I was having the same EAPOL error. Commenting out the OpenSSL lines did indeed cure the problem, I'm on wireless using wpa_supplicant 0.4.3 to write this post  :Smile: 

----------

## nykos

i had the same probleme but commenting these lines works fine for me too

thx

----------

